# My Wifes great - look what she surprised me with!!!



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

It was my birthday on Friday and my lovely Wife picked up a bargain for me. From what I can tell its a Dawes Super Galaxy (although someone might put me straight on this) which has been resprayed by Vernon Barker (a local frame builder with a good reputation) it looks to be in very good condition with only a rear spoke to replace and true, and bit of gear adjustment to be done, although I may end up swapping out the stems to adjust position a bit as I feel a little stretched out on it at the minute. Oh and that bar tape has got to go!!!!!









Anyway we took it out for a test spin just around the local country park for a short 7 mile jaunt and it performed admirably, cant wait to get out on it some more and put some miles on it.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (29 Sep 2014)

Hi Limeburn. Nice one and a belated Happy Birthday to you. Congratulations to your wife on her wonderful choice for keeping dry when the weather turns wet and to you for being such a big-built chap and providing the body-cover.
I am with you 100% on the bar-tape issue - perhaps PINK as a Thank You to your wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy & Safe Riding to you both.


----------



## uphillstruggler (29 Sep 2014)

you've got to be happy with that.

keep the bar tape and source some leggings to match. for both of you.

happy riding


----------



## Cycleops (29 Sep 2014)

Congrats! Vernon Barker has got a bit of a nerve plastering his name all over it if it is Galaxy. Rear derailleur looks to be at a weird angle. My thoughts as well on the bar tape. Nice one.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Sep 2014)

Bar tape is brilliant! Excellent looking bicycle in any case.


----------



## numbnuts (29 Sep 2014)

WoW


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Sep 2014)

IIRC with the third "strut" in the rear triangle it is a Dawes "Super" Galaxy

The Galaxy "reinforcement" tube went form headset to just forward of the stoker's bottom bracket, whilst the "Super Galaxy" reinforcement passed the stoker's down tube through to the rear axle


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Sep 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> It was my birthday on Friday and my lovely Wife picked up a bargain for me. From what I can tell its a Dawes Super Galaxy (although someone might put me straight on this) which has been resprayed by Vernon Barker (a local frame builder with a good reputation) it looks to be in very good condition with only a rear spoke to replace and true, and bit of gear adjustment to be done, although I may end up swapping out the stems to adjust position a bit as I feel a little stretched out on it at the minute. Oh and that bar tape has got to go!!!!!
> View attachment 57726
> View attachment 57727
> 
> ...




Is that an "I'm not pedalling and he hasn't noticed" smirk on your wife's face?


----------



## Saluki (29 Sep 2014)

Great pressie. I love the tape too.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (29 Sep 2014)

Fantastic purchase. I'd agree it's a Super Galaxy, it looks splendid as it is, bar tape included. I bought a Galaxy a couple of years ago on a whim, Thinking it would be a bit of a flash in the pan but we use it loads and I can't remember the last time my wife used her solo bike.
What a wonderful wife you have.


----------



## young Ed (29 Sep 2014)

i told someone on here i didn't like there bar tape identical to yours and that they need to change it IMO, they wern't very happy and i was a naughty boy 
Cheers Ed


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

Ha thankyou, I'll have you know that copious amounts of chips were involved in the taking of this photo.


TheCyclingRooster said:


> Hi Limeburn. Nice one and a belated Happy Birthday to you. Congratulations to your wife on her wonderful choice for keeping dry when the weather turns wet and to you for being such a big-built chap and providing the body-cover.
> I am with you 100% on the bar-tape issue - perhaps PINK as a Thank You to your wife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy & Safe Riding to you both.


----------



## TheCyclingRooster (29 Sep 2014)

LimeBurn said:


> Ha thankyou, I'll have you know that copious amounts of chips were involved in the taking of this photo.



Hi LimeBurn. They could so easily become the new "Bike Food" but avoid the Crinkle Cut ones - they are allegedly fatting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

Must admit I would have preferred it to be painted back up as a galaxy but according to the guy at VB it was just what the customer requested. The rear derailleur is at a weird angle as I think the chain is too short but this will be replaced any way.


Cycleops said:


> Congrats! Vernon Barker has got a bit of a nerve plastering his name all over it if it is Galaxy. Rear derailleur looks to be at a weird angle. My thoughts as well on the bar tape. Nice one.





Cycleops said:


> Congrats! Vernon Barker has got a bit of a nerve plastering his name all over it if it is Galaxy. Rear derailleur looks to be at a weird angle. My thoughts as well on the bar tape. Nice one.


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

Yeah that was where I got the assumption that it was a super galaxy from as for age I'm guessing around 1990 from what I can gather from the Internet.


Cunobelin said:


> IIRC with the third "strut" in the rear triangle it is a Dawes "Super" Galaxy
> 
> The Galaxy "reinforcement" tube went form headset to just forward of the stoker's bottom bracket, whilst the "Super Galaxy" reinforcement passed the stoker's down tube through to the rear axle


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

That is a I'm not pedalling and he knows I'm not pedalling but I don't care if he knows I'm not pedalling face


Cunobelin said:


> Is that an "I'm not pedalling and he hasn't noticed" smirk on your wife's face?


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

I agree it is trully awful and will be going as soon as I've sourced a suitable quill stem.


young Ed said:


> i told someone on here i didn't like there bar tape identical to yours and that they need to change it IMO, they wern't very happy and i was a naughty boy
> Cheers Ed


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2014)

It's not the bar tape that confoozled me, it's the weird angle of the stoker's bars and the comfort brake levers that got me. Grand present, though.


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

Well the rear wheel had been dropped off at LBS for the spoke to be replaced and re-trued. I've adjusted the brakes as they were rubbing slightly, re-aligned the mudguards as they weren't fitted to my liking and I've found that one of the rear rack mounts has had a bolt sheared off in it, don't know why they didn't have it removed before having it repainted. Started drilling it out today but then the heavens opened so it's only half drilled  Oh and I need a longer angled stoker stem to give my wife a more comfortable perch - speaking of perches the saddles will be swapped for something more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

That was down to me, due to my snake like hips my ample width wouldn't fit between the hoods so a temporary measure of moving them out of the way until a longer stoker stem is located, she's also not decided whether she wants drops or straight bars as yet


deptfordmarmoset said:


> It's not the bar tape that confoozled me, it's the weird angle of the stoker's bars and the comfort brake levers that got me. Grand present, though.


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Sep 2014)

Wow LB... that's a fantastic bike! Well done Mrs LB!

We've done 170 moles on our tandem since April- Mrs A_T hasn't been on her bike since we got it either!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Sep 2014)

Archie_tect said:


> Wow LB... that's a fantastic bike! Well done Mrs LB!
> 
> We've done 170 moles on our tandem since April- Mrs A_T hasn't been on her bike since we got it either!


Your lawn must be looking good by now!


----------



## LimeBurn (29 Sep 2014)

Did you just aim for the moles, we have plenty of rabbits around here  being serious I can't wait to get out and use it properly


Archie_tect said:


> Wow LB... that's a fantastic bike! Well done Mrs LB!
> 
> We've done 170 moles on our tandem since April- Mrs A_T hasn't been on her bike since we got it either!


----------



## Archie_tect (29 Sep 2014)

After 170 moles.... they all look the same.


----------



## Richard P (3 Aug 2015)

LimeBurn said:


> ... From what I can tell its a Dawes Super Galaxy
> View attachment 57726


 
*To Limeburn* (as I can't send a PM directly):
Could you confirm what's been fitted as rear hub, gears and shift levers?
We've recently acquired acquired a similar secondhand bike with original 6-speed freewheel, downtube shifters and hub drag brake.

Your wonderful yellow machine seems to have modern STI levers..... are these connected to the original 6-speed freewheel, or has it been upgraded to more modern gearing?

Loving our Dawes but still getting used to non-indexed separate shifters - would be nice to find out more about potential upgrades to integrated, indexed shifting.
Thanks, Richard


----------



## bigjim (26 Dec 2015)

It's got to be said. She is far too pretty for you. No not the bike. 
Punching a bit above your weight there.


----------



## mickle (26 Dec 2015)

She's a keeper.


----------



## TheDoctor (27 Dec 2015)

LimeBurn said:


> ...The rear derailleur is at a weird angle...


If the bike was in big-big when photoed, then the rear mech and chain look OK to me. You want to be able to get big-big, but only just.


----------

